# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #11



## Sasquatch

The end is nigh!

Seems like there is a lot of chaos in the world right now. Are things about ready to explode? We talk about it this week!

Enjoy!

PF show 11 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

If you've missed any of our other stellar shows :!: you can find them right here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton

We're doomed; drink up.


----------



## admin

Listening now...


----------



## Denton

It's been quite a while since we have been this close to really, really bad times.


----------



## admin

Excuse me for a bit while I hide my cats... :vs_sad:


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Excuse me for a bit while I hide my cats... :vs_sad:


Stringy, but they are protein.


----------



## Auntie

Divide and conquer. I HATE the word can't, if you think that way then you can't.

I need more liquor. 

As usual, thought provoking and a few chuckles.


----------



## Denton

This podcast is my favorite. We were simply discussing a couple of concepts like a couple of good friends shooting the breeze. It was nice and casual.


----------



## Sasquatch

Bumping the thread for anyone that might have missed it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 8301

Great podcast guys but I suspect if we were attacked we as Americans would reconsolidate and fight back as one country. The question then would be do we have the manufacturing ability to supply our military forces through a desperate military action.

While I'm not sure about cat I can firmly say dog is very gritty textured meat,,, guess it's a developed taste

Sasquatch, since we now know you have a wife we know she must truly be a wonderful woman who doesn't have a fur allergy.


----------



## Sasquatch

John Galt said:


> Great podcast guys but I suspect if we were attacked we as Americans would reconsolidate and fight back as one country. The question then would be do we have the manufacturing ability to supply our military forces through a desperate military action.
> 
> While I'm not sure about cat I can firmly say dog is very gritty textured meat,,, guess it's a developed taste
> 
> Sasquatch, since we now know you have a wife we know she must truly be a wonderful woman who doesn't have a fur allergy.


I have a wife? This is News to me.


----------



## sideKahr

The NFL was non-profit until a year or so ago, when they opted to begin paying taxes.


----------



## Slippy

sideKahr said:


> The NFL was non-profit until a year or so ago, when they opted to begin paying taxes.


Amazing story that the NFL has been a tax exempt 501 (c) for over 50 years. It just goes to show that the US tax code needs to be trashed and a fair or flat tax be implemented.


----------



## 8301

Sasquatch said:


> I have a wife? This is News to me.


Oops, I thought Denton made some comment about your wife. 
My Bad....


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> Oops, I thought Denton made some comment about your wife.
> My Bad....


Ya got this backwards and all mixed up. Squatch is one of Denton"s work wifey's.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Ya got this backwards and all mixed up. Squatch is one of Denton"s work wifey's.


Couldn't that be considered polygamy?


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> Couldn't that be considered polygamy?


Psst ...... Inceptor, he is from Alabama.


----------



## Targetshooter

LMAO:vs_lol::vs_laugh::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Psst ...... Inceptor, he is from Alabama.


That explains it. :vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> Ya got this backwards and all mixed up. Squatch is one of Denton"s work wifey's.


Why I oughta!!! :stick:


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Why I oughta!!! :stick:


Because you got busted? :vs_shocked:


----------



## admin

Wait. WUT?

@Sasquatch is married? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> 
> @Sasquatch is married? :vs_whistle:


Ya see, this is how rumors get started. The Squatch is not married.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Ya see, this is how rumors get started. The Squatch is not married.


Except to Denton.


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Ya see, this is how rumors get started. The Squatch is not married.


And ........ I Bill Clinton "did not have sex with that woman".
".


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Except to Denton.


I got two wives. One is real Wifey and the other is Work Wifey. I don't do the **** thing and I don't do the cryptozoological thing.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> 
> @Sasquatch is married? :vs_whistle:





Sasquatch said:


> Ya see, this is how rumors get started. The Squatch is not married.


(Awkward Silence...)


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> (Awkward Silence...)


I was just wondering is all. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I was just wondering is all. :vs_laugh:


Sources say.. @Sasquatch IS a whore...


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Sources say.. @Sasquatch IS a whore...


You mean I can get paid for bumping uglies with random women!? Whoohoo!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> Sources say.. @Sasquatch IS a whore...


Probably so. I'm just glad he's not in Texas. Just saying.....


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Sources say.. @Sasquatch IS a whore...


agreed


----------



## Mish

A Watchman said:


> agreed


I can't tell you why I agree, but, I AGREE!!:vs_wine:


----------



## admin

Waiting on #12...


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Waiting on #12...


Keep your shirt on!

Or, not! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Keep your shirt on!
> 
> Or, not! :tango_face_smile:


Isn't it near midnight there?


----------

